# Post your planted tank's picture.



## LSBoost

Size doesn't matter, just post up the pictures. The whole point of this thread is to show off your tank and for the starters (me) to gain some idea on what to do with our own tanks. Rate the person above you 1-10.

Here is mine:


----------



## Cento

I like it! :thumb: 8/10

I see you like the minimalist approach. I personally would like to see more plants. I think you can still have that minimalist feel with a few more plants. Otherwise, great job!

This is a new genre that recently has been of great interest to me. I've been in the hobby for 15 years, but never got into planted tanks. I've been poring over Takashi Amano books and such as of late. I don't have a tank yet to post; its in the planning stages...


----------



## Bkeen

Cruddy cell pics-

My tank:









A tank I helped setup/aquascape-


----------



## LSBoost

Cento said:


> I like it! :thumb: 8/10
> 
> I see you like the minimalist approach. I personally would like to see more plants. I think you can still have that minimalist feel with a few more plants. Otherwise, great job!
> 
> This is a new genre that recently has been of great interest to me. I've been in the hobby for 15 years, but never got into planted tanks. I've been poring over Takashi Amano books and such as of late. I don't have a tank yet to post; its in the planning stages...


Thanks! I do like my tank simple. I'm in the same boat as you, plants just got my attention recently. I used to keep angel fish in the early days of the hobby but didn't really think about live plants. I did try an amazon sword in my 55gallon a year back but that didn't work out because of the fish that were in there (didn't have the SD I think it was the GT who messed it up). So I decided to make a plant pot filter for that tank instead.

I only have two plants in the 100gallon because I'm testing to see if the fish will accept plants. Doesn't seem like the oscar care, the severum might be a problem because it took a few nips at the new amazon sword plant's leaves. The anubia is doing great, I already got another one from the LFS to add to the tank.

Nice tank Bkeen, keep the pictures coming guys. We need ideas for plant aquascaping.


----------



## cichlidfeesh

I like how crisp your tank looks.

if my lights were on i'd share mine. maybe tomorrow


----------



## Sshhyguy

Not much of a planted tank but it does have plants lol


----------



## Cento

Not to detract from the planted tank theme, but *Sshhyguy*, your background is one of the most rocking I've seen. Is it a commercially bought one? It looks pro, but I haven't seen that at BTN, PANG, or AQUATERRA.


----------



## LSBoost

Sshhyguy said:


> Not much of a planted tank but it does have plants lol


Hey that's more plant then my tank! If you have one plant in your tank it belong in this thread! :lol:

BTW I agree with the poster above, nice background!


----------



## cichlidfeesh

Still have a lot of growing-in to do with the java ferns, but this is my tank as of now before I decide to re-do it again


----------



## Sshhyguy

Thanks Cento and LSboost for the comments, the background is commercial per say. Its from http://www.designsbynature.net They also have a tank of the month contest for a free background.


----------



## dfisher86

niiiiiiiiiiice


----------



## cdnarcher

Need more posts to post a pic.


----------



## cdnarcher

Not quite there yet


----------



## cdnarcher

1 more?


----------



## cdnarcher

Here is a photo of my very recently planted (java fern) 135 gallon. I can't wait till it grows in!


----------



## Cento

cdnarcher said:


> Here is a photo of my very recently planted (java fern) 135 gallon. I can't wait till it grows in!


 Beautiful tank. LOVE the rockwork.. It'll look great when algae covers the rocks, and the plants grow in. I'd even add a few more plants... nice job... :thumb:


----------



## Cento

Just set this up... I know only one side is planted... :? I'll have to wait a bit before I can afford the last few touch[/img]es on the right side (you're looking at $70 worth of plant.. :roll: )

FRONT:









SIDE:









Another SIDE shot... (still don't know how to work the camera...  )


----------



## fmueller

This image below shows full tank shots of my 240G from July 2005, April 2007, January 2008, and January 2009. You can see nicely how a planted cichlid tank can mature, and actually look better and better over the years. For a larger version click here.


----------



## LSBoost

*Cento* $70 for that much of plants wow. Looks nice though can't wait to see the rest of it.

*fmueller* Finnally you showed up! :lol: Just kidding. Thanks for posting that, I can see the growth of the fish and plants over time. Very cool.


----------



## Bkeen

fmueller's 240G>all other planted tanks IMO. I'm a central American fan, but fronts are a favorite of mine, as are planted tanks. I've spent hours of my life staring and drooling at pics of that tank on his site.


----------



## manjelly2

angle fish tank http://www5.snapfish.com/slideshow/AlbumID=4154792014/PictureID=185502281014/a=114268249_114268249/


----------



## mrs.som

Helping Boost, boost his thread 

For the Angel fish tank: I'd love to see some more natural looking decor in there (personal preference). Also, you are most likely gonna have issues with those stripy looking plants in the foreground, they are not aquatic (but often sold as such in chain stores). You are getting there, keep at it!










This is my first attempt at a planted tank, its a "work in progress" (http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=212883&postdays=0&postorder=asc&&start=0)

Great tanks everyone so far!


----------



## icu

How do get photos added to your post?


----------



## Evan805

I have a ruffle plant, micro sowrd, val, amazon sowrd and I added some java fern that's not in the pic.


----------



## LSBoost

All those tanks are nice guys, I just love green in aquariums :lol:. Keep them coming. :thumb:



icu said:


> How do get photos added to your post?


You will need to upload your image somewhere on the web. Photobucket work fine. Next link the image here (the link should end in .jpg .gif or other image format). After that insert the img tag before and after the image link.

Example:


----------



## JimA

I will throw mine on here as I am looking for ideas on what I might add plant wise.
The other pics posted all look great, not sure what I am doing wrong plant wise but I am jealous. :?


----------



## Benaiah

This was my 55 gallon planted tank before I took it down to make a Malawi tank. I found it difficult to aquascape a narrow tank with plants. It was a great nursery for livebearers though!!


----------



## ChadRamsey

that was a beautiful tank Benaiah :thumb:


----------



## DJRansome

ChadRamsey said:


> that was a beautiful tank Benaiah :thumb:


Plus one.


----------



## LSBoost

To *Benaiah* Plus one more. Definitely was a beautiful tank! :thumb:

To *JimA* Don't know man. I think it just need some more plants if the fish don't tear them up.


----------



## Benaiah

> Plus one.


Thanks. My wife actually preferred the planted tank to the Malawi setup, but it was a lot more labor intensive. Daily dosing, weekly trimming, and fry control added up to more work than cichlids. However, it was particularly nice in the winter months when it was the only green around!


----------



## RustyT22

what are plants that are good to use with a predominantly Malawi cichlid tank that they won't uproot and eat? I have tried a couple and they always eat them...

I have a TON of large rock in my tank and would love for them to grow on all of the rocks as well. Here's a link to the photos. Any ideas would be awesome...
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/tanks/displaytank.php?tank=15438


----------



## Cento

RustyT22 said:


> what are plants that are good to use with a predominantly Malawi cichlid tank that they won't uproot and eat? I have tried a couple and they always eat them...


 It depends on what Malawi's you have in there, but you can try anubias nana or anubias barteri. They would fit nicely between rocks and they should be quite bitter for the cichlids.

HOWEVER.... those little buggers love to uproot things just for giggles, so whatever plant you choose, make sure it's wedged well between very heavy rocks.


----------



## RustyT22

Great! I tried ad some Anacharis as well because it isnt rooted, just weighted down by a metal clamp. I also got some Mondo grass since it grows in my landscape plentifully and if it dies, who cares?


----------



## JCsicklidnewbie

Sorry but I never figured out how to post to this site so please checkout my plants on the flickr account I made http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/ I have a total of 14 though it might not look like it.

thanks


----------



## adam79

I just rescaped my planted tank. Thought I would share.


----------



## ChadRamsey

beautiful tank Adam


----------



## DJRansome

No picture, but request for advice. How deep is your substrate in a planted tank with rooted plants?


----------



## LSBoost

I don't have an expert answer to that question but the pool filter sand on my amazon sword plant is about 3 inches deep. It seems to be working well. You can see a bunch of root shooting out if you look under the tank.


----------



## adam79

My substrate varies from 3-4 inches. 3 inches is pretty standard.


----------

